# How to put an icon before URL in address bar?



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi guys,
I was just guessing how to put an icon before URL in address bar like "Y!" before Yahoo , "G" before Google , "d" before digit.
I want to put "R" on my blog's URL at blogspot.com .
I know this has been discussed a long time ago , but I couldnt find that thread even after exhaustive searching.
Also tell me the name of this special icon .
waiting for your replies....


----------



## eddie (Mar 16, 2006)

Those icons are known as favicons. Look here for info on how to add them to your blog
*goalsuccess.typepad.com/goaltips/2006/03/how_to_create_a.html


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 16, 2006)

try this code in blogspot...

<link rel="shortcut icon" href="image location" type="image/x-icon" />

PS . Thanks to SiriusB for this code, found it on his wonderful blog.

Create an image and host it somewhere and put it in the tag


----------



## manas (Mar 16, 2006)

Read this article,
*blogfresh.blogspot.com/2005/09/blogger-hacks-series-graphics.html


----------



## shakti (Mar 17, 2006)

thanx for yor suggestion


----------

